# Cheap & Best External TV tuner box for LCD & CRT display



## dubey.vibhu (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to buy an External TV tuner box for LCD and CRT display (would be great if compatible with my DELL INSPIRON 1525 with Vista Home Premium).

Price should be max 1000/-

Output clarity should be good in this range.

It should support resolutions ranging from 800*600 upto 1024 x 768 for future purpose.

I am going to use it with LG 15" Studioworks monitor only with no CPU.

Please suggest me the best from the below mentioned brand within my cost ..

1. ITEMS *www.itemstech.com.tw
2. UMAX Tvision
3. Gadmei TV 3488E/TV 3820E
4. VideoMate
5. AVerTV Box
6. Intex
7. TechCom SSD 670
8. pinnacle
9. Pixelview Pro 3

However I can shell out some more money if getting a very good quality from any other tuner...But since it would be my first experience, I would like the prices to be upto 1000/- only.

Thanks & Regards.

dubey.vibhu@hotmail.com


----------



## ico (Jan 8, 2010)

I actually find all external TV tuner boxes equally good. But Pinnacle should be a good buy.


----------



## azzu (Jan 8, 2010)

they are pretty much the same
as suggested by ico go for pinnacle


----------



## dubey.vibhu (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.. But is Pinnacle available at 1000-1200 rupees slot..


----------



## acewin (Jan 31, 2010)

have used umax it is quiet good. Have used this one
Avermedia and Pinnacle products will cost more as they are reputed manufacturers for TV tuners.


----------

